
Domain Names of Fortune 500 Companies - macittuna
https://blog.dofo.com/fortune-500-domain-names/
======
macittuna
"We have analyzed the domains of Fortune 500 companies, to gain insight into
their domain preferences. As data were gathered, some interesting facts also
got revealed. For example, 14 out of the first 100 registered domains are
being used as the official websites of certain Fortune 500 companies today.

494 out of the Fortune 500 companies, which roughly represent 99%, use domains
with .com extensions. We see on an interesting side-note that all three
companies that use .net extensions operate in the health industry. The
extensions that appear only once on the list are .org, .xyz and .technology.
An investment consultancy organization TIAA has preferred to use tiaa.org.
22nd on the list and Google’s parent company Alphabet’s name goes well with
its domain, abc.xyz. 374th on the list, DXC Technology similarly complements
its name by using dxc.technology domain."

[https://blog.dofo.com/fortune-500-domain-
names/](https://blog.dofo.com/fortune-500-domain-names/)

